# Some recent pics...



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Just thought I'd check in and offload some recent pics for you photo junkies. 

But before I place the pics in this post, I want to say *Congratulations!* to all of you who have posted about your first catches. Bobcats, foxes, badgers, coyotes, *****, possums...all great accomplishments! There are just too many posts for me to reply to each one of them.

Our weather has been super wet and windy, so I'm not really catching very much...but it ought to be great once the nice weather returns. I havent had any canine traps out for over a week, but did make some sets this weekend...


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Congratulations on some fine critters, and the pics are awesome keep them coming.....*


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Whoops, forgot one from this morning...


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> *Congratulations on some fine critters, and the pics are awesome keep them coming.....*




Thanks for posting!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Very nice pic's N.C. thanx for shareing them.Look's like your doing pretty darn good in spite of the bad weather.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Awesome pics, hopefully will start getting some fur in my line as well. Thanks for posting!


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

You certainly know what you are doing. I am sitting back watching and learning the best i can. These photo's really help allot. Do you even bother with the possums?
Great photos!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Great job NC on those canines!! I had a coyote almost run me over this morning while standing in the creek checking sets. Well not almost run me over, but ran right by me until I said hey!! WOW you should have seen that spin move! OT


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

great job N.C.


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Very nice NC.


----------



## yippy (Dec 22, 2004)

Beautiful ! Great pics.


If only I could wake up early enough to check a line :lol:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

as always nice pics and congrats on your line NC.... i would love to get some traps out but am waiting for some nicer weather.... but i might have to settle for tomorrow morning after i hunt.... unless i shoot another buck.... that always delays setting for me


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great Pics NC!!!!!!!

This is why i love this forum... Really love the red fox pic!!
That looks like one big ****!
And of course i always love the yote pics! 
Thanks so much for posting those NC...I really look forward to them!

-Bob


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

NC,

Congratulations on some very fine trapping and awesome photos!

Glad to see that even you are catching a few opossums .

Continued Good Luck on your Trapline!


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats NC, those are some great catches, I can't wait to get some K9 sets out, I'll be happy if I get a third of what you get. Congrats again


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Very nice stuff. Looks like a great mixed bag of canines. I always like the pictures in your barn after the shop vac clean up


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

mhodnettjr said:


> I always like the pictures in your barn after the shop vac clean up


Haha..yeah, right! I clean my barn every spring, whether it needs it or not :evil: Right now, its so trashed, I doubt even a possum would like it.

Heres some pics from this morning...

A 22-1/4 lb upland boar (my biggest so far this season is 25-1/4 lb)...









A basic coyote caught in a basic dirt hole _(Griff: caught it on my F3 and nothing else)..._










A big, mean alpha dog...extra mad because of the undignified back-foot catch...


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

how many traps do you run on your canine line?


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

THUMBTRAPPER said:


> how many traps do you run on your canine line?


Last year I set about 18 traps, let them work for a week and then moved on. This year I am setting 24 traps at the beginning...but as each day passes, more and more sets get trashed by animals...and the number of what I consider "reasonably good" sets goes down.

In general, I set two traps at every location....so I have about 12 locations (spots on the ground) set up.

I dont try to catch high gross numbers...just the highest target-catch ratio that I can. During my first week, 35% of my catches were targets (fox and coyote)...the rest were *****, possums, etc. On this weeks line, canines currently comprise 55% of the catches.


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Keep up the good work NC. Thansk for the reply.


----------

